# Eye Protection



## User (8 May 2011)




----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2011)

One of the very reasons that I wear eye protection whenever I am on the bike.


----------



## Beckyyy (8 May 2011)

I'm going to be watching this thread closely as I'm finding flies increasingly annoying too.


----------



## Dayvo (8 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> One of the very reasons that I wear eye protection whenever I am on the bike.




+1

Not just for flies or other small insects, but also for dust, wind, sun, rain etc.


----------



## Moodyman (8 May 2011)

Dayvo said:


> +1
> 
> Not just for flies or other small insects, but also for dust, wind, sun, rain etc.




True. The lack of rain recently meant that every van/truck/bus that overtook me, left a trail of dust for me to ride into.


----------



## PaulSecteur (8 May 2011)

I got a pair of photo-chromatics from Decathlon, about £25 if I recall.

They seem quite good, and I use them for driving too as they dont darken things down too much.

Looks like they have put the price up for summer, bless `em!

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/xudd-900-su-photochromic-3924067/


----------



## 2Loose (8 May 2011)

Drop the sunglasses from your pack and get a pair of cycling glasses with clear\yellow\smoked swappable lenses. That way you'll still be carrying two sets, but they will be a bit more versatile.

This is the season of flies and thrown up dust clouds, so glasses of some kind are very sensible.


----------



## Bman (8 May 2011)

I too am looking into this. Its not usually a problem on open roads, but cycletracks through woods. Basically, wherever there is shelter from the wind. 

I rounded a corner, and got a face full of them. One in each eye.

However, I dont need colour changing fancy specs, just simple eye protection that does not interfere with peripheral vision.


----------



## KingstonBiker (8 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> One of the very reasons that I wear eye protection whenever I am on the bike.


+1
I don't go anywhere on the bike without eye protection. Just last week a car overtook and a small stone shot up and hit my glasses - it would have been bad if I wasn't wearing them.
You don't need anything expensive unless you're a style freak.


----------



## addictfreak (8 May 2011)

I have clear glasses for the winter. But during the 'summer' months i wear specialised adapalite sunglasses. I have to say they are spot on in all conditions. Can be a bit pricey, but I shopped around on the internet and got them half price (but still £50).

Try looking at tifosi, uvex as well.


----------



## Bigsharn (8 May 2011)

Personally I wear a pair of not-brilliant wraparound sunglasses that I got from a car boot sale. I can see perfectly fine in the dark because they're not *too* dim, and have my Oakleys for when it's sunny.


You could look at investing in some OTG goggles?


----------



## chewy (8 May 2011)

My sister got me a set of Muddyfox glasses with changable lenses, and I find the orange lenses are great for bright but not fully sunny weather. And use the clear lenses for work etc. 


When you get back from a ride and clean the glasses off it really brings home how much rubbish could be in your eye instead.

Mine were 15 quid from argos so if I break them I wont be too up set!


----------



## ian turner (8 May 2011)

Perversely the cyclechat approved outfitters (aldi) haven't got multi-lens glasses in their current cycling selection.


----------



## Bicycle (8 May 2011)

I often ride without a helmet; but never without glasses of one sort or another.

Cheapo wrap-around sport thingies are fine.

I do hate getting things in my eye when I'm riding.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 May 2011)

+1 As an added bonus the Yellow lenses make some people feel happier 


2Loose said:


> Drop the sunglasses from your pack and get a pair of cycling glasses with clear\yellow\smoked swappable lenses. That way you'll still be carrying two sets, but they will be a bit more versatile.
> 
> This is the season of flies and thrown up dust clouds, so glasses of some kind are very sensible.


----------



## Norm (8 May 2011)

One of the monsters which I hit yesterday would have made a mess of the back of my skull without my glasses. 

Specialized photochromic glasses when the sun is up, and clear lenses when I'm riding at night. Cycling anywhere near water at this time of year and I have a Buff pulled over my mouth and nose too.  It's bad enough when they sting the eyes, they taste pretty rough too.


----------



## funnymummy (8 May 2011)

I have a pair of Specialized adaptalites (Muira), they are brill in fact I wear them all the time not just on my bike, the fade enough to be worn on the dullest day, but change very quickly when in bright sunlight.
And 2nd Norm's suggestion of a buff - after my buffless insect muching ride over the Surrey Hills the other week it is one thing I will never forget again


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2011)

What's with the large font funnymummy?


----------



## Munchkin100 (8 May 2011)

ian turner said:


> Perversely the cyclechat approved outfitters (aldi) haven't got multi-lens glasses in their current cycling selection.




I got a set of aldi, three lens glasses last year, and never leave home without them, when on my bike.. Fantastic value, as you say, why did they leave them off the supply list, must say though I wouldnt have needed them as my set are still going strong.


----------



## ThePainInSpain (8 May 2011)

Riding off road in Southern Spain you get covered in clouds of dust, and the insect count is horrendous.

I only nee prescription lenses for distance, hence when driving or riding, I used to wear my normal glasses but they got covered in sweat and kept slipping down my nose with the sweat. Also the dust and general crap still got in the eyes from the side.

I have recently bought from Specsavers (yes we have one in Fuengirola) a pear of prescription sports goggles. They fit like normal glasses and have a strap to keep them on your head. They fit close to the face and the sweat runs around them so it don't go in your eyes and they keep all the crap out. The only drawback is there is virtually no peripheral vision, you have to turn your head to see either side.

They weren't cheap, they cost me €95 (that included tinted lenses), but I believe in the UK they are only about £48.


----------



## funnymummy (8 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> What's with the large font funnymummy?


Pretty sure there is an entire thread on this somewhere - Basicaly, i'm dyslexic.
My brain can't proces small fonts, I have to highlight & enlarge posts to read them, it's esaier for me to type in a larger font. I also have tinted glasses that alter to colour too as black on white 'hurts' my eyes


----------



## davefb (8 May 2011)

chewy said:


> My sister got me a set of Muddyfox glasses with changable lenses, and I find the orange lenses are great for bright but not fully sunny weather. And use the clear lenses for work etc.
> 
> 
> When you get back from a ride and clean the glasses off it really brings home how much rubbish could be in your eye instead.
> ...



+1 for the muddy fox,,, they're not exactly fashionable... but they do the job, which is to keep out flies


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 May 2011)

2Loose said:


> Drop the sunglasses from your pack and get a pair of cycling glasses with clear\yellow\smoked swappable lenses. That way you'll still be carrying two sets, but they will be a bit more versatile.
> 
> This is the season of flies and thrown up dust clouds, so glasses of some kind are very sensible.




i second this as last year needed to go to stoke mandeville for eye care a few times after forgetting my glasses once! Got a little fly straight into the eye and did some damage.

i bought my ones from Aldi, and use the shades for bright days and and the yellow ones for when its gloomy or i am out early/late. Well worth the £5, especially when you see and hear a large fly whack off the glasses.

dont ride without them now - lesson learnt.


----------



## addictfreak (9 May 2011)

Did 55 miles around the lanes of Durham and into Northumberland today. The amount of Hawthorn Flies was unbelievable. Glasses did the job but the little buggers got stuck into my hair through the helmet vents.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2011)

uphillstruggler said:


> *i second this as last year needed to go to stoke mandeville for eye care a few times after forgetting my glasses once! Got a little fly straight into the eye and did some damage.
> *
> i bought my ones from Aldi, and use the shades for bright days and and the yellow ones for when its gloomy or i am out early/late. Well worth the £5, especially when you see and hear a large fly whack off the glasses.
> 
> dont ride without them now - lesson learnt.



Ouch... nasty


----------



## benb (9 May 2011)

I have a pair of photochromatics glasses. They can be pricey, but they are really great - you don't have the problem of swapping lenses if it gets bright/gloomy.


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Ouch... nasty




your right there! can remember the moment the little so and so made his entry


----------



## Bayerd (9 May 2011)

I got some cycling glasses with interchangeable lenses for about 12 quid last year from Decathlon. They do the job...


----------



## Leaway2 (9 May 2011)

I use a pair of clear safety specs off ebay for low light riding, only a couple of quid and look quite smart.


----------



## Stephenite (9 May 2011)

I almost always wear eye protection when riding the bike. I've scratched my eyeball a couple of times and it hurts like billy-ho.

I can be a bit fussy when choosing eyewear. Firstly, they have to be cheap enough as I can't seem to take care of them. Secondly, they have to fit well. This means trying them on. I don't like to be able to see the frame from the inside so I tilt my head around. They should fit snugly and not allow in too much light and debris from the sides and top. There should be a bit of a gap at the bottom though to allow sweat to run out and not pool up. Then there's the lenses. I like value for money so I often go for the glasses with the interchangeable lenses. Like someone said I believe the yellow lenses make me feel happier. I check the lenses for any distortion when I try them on. It's mostly true, but not always, that the more money you spend the more 'true' the lenses will be. I look to see if things are magnified or appear further away. And, finally, I don't want to look too much like 'Sport Billy' so I tend to shy away from the really flashy ones.

Shop assistants tend to leave me to it, and go and serve ten other customers while I'm faffing about.

I wouldn't wear ordinary shades when cycling because they may not be shatter-proof. Or they may break into long shards leaving sharp, pointy bits in the event of a collision.


----------



## benb (10 May 2011)

Stephenite said:


> Like someone said I believe the yellow lenses make me feel happier.



I think you need rose-tinted lenses for that.


----------



## LosingFocus (10 May 2011)

Got myself a pair of cheap "Raleigh" (uh hu, I dont think so... more a Raleigh sticker on a cheap product) of cycling glasses from Argos. £9.99 with 3 different lenses. Took 'em out today with the clear ones in, most excellent.


----------



## cycleGeoff (12 May 2011)

The worst is later in the day, just before the sunset hours, when the sun is low and you're cycling past trees. The sun literally flashes like a camera in your eye a few time a second as the trees often block the light. Still, not sure thats as bad as having flies drown in your eye...


----------



## headcoat (12 May 2011)

What about the old swalling the flies thing...how do people cope with this? I have tried a buff over my face, but don't really like it, so end up having my dinner on the way home  But one day I will get a nasty bugger in there like a bee


----------



## SquareDaff (12 May 2011)

ian turner said:


> Perversely the cyclechat approved outfitters (aldi) haven't got multi-lens glasses in their current cycling selection.


The 2nd approved outfitters (Lidl) have, starting the 19th May - see other posts of this!


----------



## Melonfish (12 May 2011)

Has anyone considered airsoft safety glasses?
most come with a choice of frames and also come with interchangeable lenses. the bonus is that they're protective lenses so should stop things like gravel and whatnot from penetrating. certainly put paid to flies.
you usually get a pair of smoke, mirror, clear and yellow lenses with the better ranges.
pete


----------

